# Special - W&uuml;nsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games



## Americay (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Es wäre mal nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr eine Special-Ausgabe macht in der (wie schon in den letzten Ausgaben Eurer Zeitschrift) 2 CD-Roms und eine DVD bei liegen, aber eine der CD-Roms sollte eine "Special-CD-Rom" sein. Undzwar mit Videos und Reportagen zu Eurer Redaktion/ aus Eurer Redaktion. Ihr könntet eventuell Eure Meinungen über Spiele, Herstellerfirmen und Leser Eurer Zeitschrift erzählen. Und vielleicht auch erklären, wie die Jahre vor der PC-Games waren.

das war mein Vorschlag, ich hoffe er ist einen kleinen Einblick in meine Mail wert gewesen

mfG Nicole O.


----------



## System (4. Juni 2002)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## Americay (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Es wäre mal nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr eine Special-Ausgabe macht in der (wie schon in den letzten Ausgaben Eurer Zeitschrift) 2 CD-Roms und eine DVD bei liegen, aber eine der CD-Roms sollte eine "Special-CD-Rom" sein. Undzwar mit Videos und Reportagen zu Eurer Redaktion/ aus Eurer Redaktion. Ihr könntet eventuell Eure Meinungen über Spiele, Herstellerfirmen und Leser Eurer Zeitschrift erzählen. Und vielleicht auch erklären, wie die Jahre vor der PC-Games waren.

das war mein Vorschlag, ich hoffe er ist einen kleinen Einblick in meine Mail wert gewesen

mfG Nicole O.


----------



## Havoc (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

laßt die cds im schrank, der dvd gehört die zukunft.


----------



## Iskrep (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

jo das mit redaktion hört sich nciht schlecht an damit macht ihr euch natürlich noch beliebter das liegt daran das man dann mehr über euch weisst gg jo also 
1. ein völlig anderes design denn inst ja euer 10. gg also mit design meine ich titelblatt vom heft 
2. eure eigene meinungen welches spiel ihr persöhnlich am besten findet und so natürlich wenns geht auch paar private sachen fals ihr es wollt und wie ih zusammenarbeitet 
das waars von meiner seite ich bedanke mich gg


----------



## monkey017 (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Eine Spezialausgabe zum halben Preis mit dem doppelten Inhalt! Z.B: Tests und Bewertungen der besten Spiele aller Zeiten, natürlich dürfen die Demos und/oder Videos dazu nicht fehlen!
Ja, das ist mein Wunsch; Happy Birthday!


----------



## Balthog (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Oder wie wäre es mit einer Vollversion?Das fand ich immer sehr gut bei PC Joker Heft & Spiel und bei der PC Player.
Aber ich bin absolut gegen den Vorschlag nur mit DVDs da es immer noch genug Leser ohne DVD Laufwerke gibt(Ich bin zum Beispiel einer von denen)


----------



## Darth_Vader (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Super, dass ihr uns auch mitbestimmen lässt! Das erwarte ich mir von einem Spielemagazin!

Hab Euch schon ne Mail geschrieben, will aber auch hier klarmachen, dass ich auf keinen Fall ein Gewinnspiel will!
Auch keine Vollversion!

Lieber einen Bericht über die Entstehung einer PCG oder die Entwicklung der Spiele in den letzten 10 Jahre!

Mein Favorit vom 07.11.2001

http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=12&thread_id=571231&father_id=0&message_id=571231&count_reply=22&group_id=61

Das wäre mir am liebsten! Bitte Bitte schenkt uns ne tolle Archiv DVD mit Extra Video-Reportagen über z.B.: die Redaktionsräume oder Best of Videos aus 10 Jahre usw. ! (inkl. DVD-Hülle  )

Bye!


----------



## sordit (4. Juni 2002)

*Archiev CD.. Best of :o)*

Jaaaaa :o) Ich stimme mit deinem Vorschlag überein. Alle PC Games Ausgaben auf einer DVD wären echt genial zum rumschökern.. Ich guck jetz noch gerne in meine erste Ausgabe von 1995 und freu mich über die tolle Frisur von Petra, darüber das 16MB PS/2 noch 799DM kosteten und bei Required solche Werte wie 386er, 4 MB RAM, SingleSpeed-CD-ROM zu lesen sind 
Sollte es nich möglich sein, ALLE Ausgaben auf die DVD zu klatschen (wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Rechtlichen Probleme, blabla) so würd ich mich doch freuen wenigstens die erste PC Games auf der Heft Cd zu finden.
Dazu dann noch wie Darth Vader bereits vorgeschlagen hatt Videos, Outtakes, Bilder, usw. aus den letzen 10 Jahren.


----------



## DocMartens (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

ein geburtstags strip von petra mauröder auf CD-Rom   
das würde sicher jeden gefallen und ihr würdet record verkäufe machen mit pc games.

währe doch mal nen bissel frischer wind in der pc spiele zeitschrift szene *lach*


----------



## spartacus85 (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## nico83 (4. Juni 2002)

*Alle Hefte auf DVD's*

Jo alle Hefte die bissher erschienen sind auf eine DVD packen, das ist echt ne gute Idee, die ich voll unterstütze.


----------



## DaWinni (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Also als erstes will ich mal gratulieren zum 10ten eurer fetten zeitschrift! ich bin schon seid fast anfang an ein begeisterter leser!

Ihr habt wohl selbst keine ideen was ihr mit eurem geburtstag anfangen soll! 
Ich fände eine fette video reportage über die redaktion beim testen, werkeln, zanken, toilettengänge *g* usw total geil! man bekommt ja sonst leider nicht so viel davon mit! man will ja auch mal mehr von euch sehen als nur immer alles von euch zu lesen!
obwohl ihr das auch nicht schlecht macht!
ein gewinnspiel fände ich aber auch klasse aber mit besonderen preisen nicht sowas ödes wie hard- oder software!
nen besuch der redaktion oder bei einem spieletest dabei sein wäre schon ne super idee! das wäre halt mal etwas besonderes!

achja wie wäre es denn mal mit euch auf dem cover als immer nur die von spielen?

TILLT!!!!!!


----------



## SinnFein (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

LOL


ich glaub ein hit wär wohl ein paar spieleklassiker dazuzupacken
oda ähnliches


----------



## LopezdieMaus (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Alle Hefte auf DVD's*

Ich wünsche mir mindestens ein doppelt so Seitenstarkes Heft ! 
Einmal in sovielen Jahren geht das doch  !!


----------



## GODzil2a (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Hi, ich wäre für eine Vollversion und eine DVD mit allen Ausgaben bzw. Redaktionsleben-Videoreportagen.
Die treuen Leser bezahlen jetzt schon ziemlich lange den recht saftigen Preis von 10 DM bzw 5 Euro.
Auch wenn man meistens was ordentliches dafür in den Händen hält, ist das viel Geld, vor allem für Jugendliche.
Als Dank könntet ihr dann ruhig auch großzügig mit den Specials sein, finde ich. 
MFG
GODzil2a


----------



## the_mike (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

wow, 10 jahre pcgames... wie die zeit vergeht!

toll fände ich, die komplette erste ausgabe als .pdf-datei auf die heft-cd zupacken (dürfen auch mehr sein!). wäre doch schön, ganz nostalgisch in alten zeiten zu schwelgen...

auf weitere 10 jahre!


----------



## Americay (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*



> laßt die cds im schrank, der dvd gehört die zukunft.


********************************************************************
Noch nicht alle haben ein DVD-Laufwerk!


----------



## Curse01 (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Yo das PC Games Gesamtarchiv auf DVD wäre sehr coooooool wenn das technisch machbar ist. Aber bis dahin habt ihr ja noch ein bisserl Zeit, gell*g*
Und so ne Vollversion als Bonus obendrein dürfte doch beim 10-jährigen auch drinnen sein. Ich erinnere mich da an Zeiten wo z.B. mal Unreal als Vollversion beilag 
Ein DVD Spielfilm wäre auch OK wo soviele User schon ein DVD-LW besitzen  *übertreib*
Gruß, Curse


----------



## TheChicky (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Mir würd schon reichen, wenn die PCGames mir an ihrem Geburtstag einen ausgibt....


----------



## SErlenborn (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich hätte so 'ne Strichliste. Ihr sollt/müsst natürlich nit alles nehmen, sonst geht ihr noch Pleite, aber bei euch weiß man ja nie 

-beiliegendes Postermagazin (16 Poster o.ä.)
-Vollversion eines etwas älteren Spiels (wie damals Unreal)
-gesamte PCG-Sammlung auf 2DVD's als PDF-Datei
-Riesen-Gewinnspiel mit Komplettsystemen und Grafikkarten, sowie anderen Hard- und Softwarekomponenten.

Weiteres folgt *grübel*


----------



## John_Mullins (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ein Extraheft mit den besten Artikeln,Kolumnen,Tests aus den letzen zehn Jahren. Plus eine oder zwei DVDs mit den besten Ihnhalten aller cd's (oder frueher disketten) der PC Games.Dann zusaetzlich noch das erste Heft als sonderbeilage und dann noch als letzter Bonus eine vollversion. Auf dem Titelbild koenntet ihr ausserdem noch ein Foto von RR abdrucken. Das waere nicht schlecht,sogar super, dafuer wuerde ich auch breitwillig 10 euro auf den Tisch legen.

Ich glaube unsere lieblings-Zeitschrift koennte das doch fuer uns realisieren.Schlieslich waeren wir nicht da, koennte sie uns jetzt nicht fragen was wir uns fur das Jubilaeum wuenschen,oder?

Ich danke euch jetzt schon...


----------



## guybrushcalavera (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich hätte gerne Screenshots der ersten Spiele die ihr getestet habt.
Ausserdem eine Liste mit den besten ALTEN Spielen. Komplettlösungen zu alten Adventures. Vergleiche aller FIFA soccer Spiele(Grafik). Zusammenfassung der neuesten Hardware des jeweiligen Jahres. Und das am besten als fettes Buch(mind. 500Seiten). Eine Liste aller Mitarbeiter die jemals bei euch waren.

Und ein GROßES Gewinnspiel.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon.


----------



## HerzAusGold (4. Juni 2002)

*Nach 10 Jahren wäre wohl wirklich das Petra Poster fällig!*

Ein Petra Poster, aber nicht so poplig wie damals nur im Netz 
Und auf der anderern Seite Rossi ohne Helm.
Ansontsten kann ich den anderen nur beipflichten.
- Gesammtes PCG Archiv auf DVD
- Vollversionen (zu 10. Jährigen darf auch gerne was aktuelleres sein, oder)
- Outtakes und Video aus der Redaktion
- n' DVD Film
- Vielleicht eine CD mit Spielsoundtraks (aber das wird mit den Rechten warscheinlich schwer machbar)
- Ein Nachruf an all die anderen Magaziene die es nicht so weit gebracht haben (Powerplay, PC Spiel und all die adneren)

Ansonsten packt soviel Merchandise rein wie möglich.. Ich will die Volle Packung Kugelschreiber, Schreibblöcke, Aufkleber, Mauspads, Anstecknadeln, Schlüsselanhänger, Laserpointer mit PCG Logo, Luftbalons, Bonbons und was euch sonnst noch einfällt


----------



## Alex (4. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

das größte wäre natürlich eine DVD mit PDF-Ausgaben aller bisher erschienenen Ausgaben (von mir aus könnte man auch die letzten beiden Jahre weglassen, falls man dadurch irgendwelche Umsatzeinbußen durch naträglich georderte Ausgaben erwarten würde).

Als Stammleser seit der Erstausgabe (ich habe noch alle Hefte fein säuberlich geordnet im Keller) würde mir dann eine ziemlich umständliche Sucherei erspart, wenn ich mal infos zu alten Spielen suche.

Toll wären auch PDFs der Sonderhefte (besonders gut waren die Genre-Schwerpunkthefte (muss irgenwann 1993 bis 1995 gewesen sein: Die besten Simulationen, Die besten Rollenspiele, die besten Strategiespiele, die besten Adventures - leider ist das angekündigte Die besten Sportspiele ja nie erschienen)


----------



## Dragonlord (5. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Also ich wäre auch für ein richtig schönes Nostalgie-Heft, wenn ich hin und wieder mal mit Freunden einen Abend bei einem Bier verbringe (oder auch zwei oder drei) kommen wir auch öfters auf die guten alten Games zu sprechen, wie Ports of Call, welches selbst auf nem XT lief oder so schöne Wirtschaftssimulationen wie Oil Imperium. Was in so einer Ausgabe auch nicht fehlen darf ein schönes Text-Adventure im Text und um die Sache abzurunden sollten villeicht ein oder zwei Serien, die sich lange gehalten haben erwähnt werden, ich erinnere mich noch dunkel an Sim City eins und frag mich immer was die groß verändert haben im lafe der Zeit, aber da fallen euch bestimmt noch bessere Games ein. Genau, wie wär's z.B. mit der Ultima-Serie?! Ach ja, ich merk schon das wird ne ganz dicke Ausgabe am besten mit Doppel-DVD, damit wir uns die ganzen alten Schätzchen in ruch ansehen können. Was man ebenfalls noch reinpacken könnte, wäre ein Bericht über ein "One-Hit-Wonder" der Spiele Industrie, die meisten Firmen bringen ja verschiedene Titel heraus, aber es gibt da doch bestimmt Teams die irgendwann mal ein Hammer-Game herausgebracht haben und dann in der Versenkung verschwanden.
Zudem möchte ich auch meine Vorgänger hier unterstützen, die vorgeschlagen haben die PCGs-Hefte auf DVD mit dabei zu packen, fänd ich auch gut!!
So, ich hoffe das reicht um zu gewinnen *g*!!
Bis denne 
Dragonlord


----------



## Pegwart (5. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Liebes PcG-Team

der Gedanke einige "uralt"-Spiele auf die CD zu packen ist endgeil, auch wenn ich doch schon einen PC mit mittelmäßiger Ausstattung habe sehen ich mich manchmal nach so Spielen wie das legendäre Day of Tentacle. Diese Spiele die uns Spieler mit einer Woge aus lustigen Ideen und Gags wochenlang an den Bildschirm fesselten weil man davon einfach nicht genug bekommen konnte, so etwas wünsche ich mir zum Jubiläum meiner LieblingsPCZeitschrift.


"Schönen Gruß und auf Wiedersehen" (0-Ton: Die Toten Hosen)


----------



## Clangett (5. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Also eine ältere Vollversion wäre nicht schlecht. Ich hab' noch so viele alte Zeitschriften zu Hause liegen (Amiga Joker Ausgaben aus Anno 1991 *g*), dass ich alte Ausgaben der PC Games nicht brauche.
Praktisch wäre eine Vollversion bzw. Zusatz CD die nur durch Import zu bekommen war, wie Mechwarrior 3: Pirates Moon. Das hat dann einen gewissen Komfort, da man ja sowas nicht im x-beliebigen Laden bekommt. Aber einige gute Amiga-Spiele samt Emulator wären auch nicht schlecht, oder einige Mods für sonstiges als Ego-Shooter, z.B. gibt es für Freespace 2 einen Babylon 5 Mod, so weit ich weiß.

Eine gute Idee, bei der alle was davon hätten wäre z.B. ein Coupon von einem Spielehändler oder ähnliches, z.B. 5 EUR Preisnachlass beim Kauf eines Spieles bei Händler XY. Das sollte ohne größeren Aufwand zu bewerkstelligen sein.


----------



## MickeyB (5. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich hätte gerne die DVD in der ordentlichen Hülle wieder im Briefkasten... und bei wem das Heft dann net in den Briefkasten passt, der muss dann halt ein grosses Loch in die Haustür flexen


----------



## Lance_Hurm (5. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Meine Wünsche wären:

- Alle Ausgaben als .pdf (Kult!)
- Kurzbiographie aller Redakteure seit der 1.Ausgabe
- Statt Vollversion lieber nen Gutschein beim Händler (Vollversionen von guten spielen hat eh schon jeder zweite)
- Zusätzlich zur CD-ROM und DVD-ROM, die allererste Diskette
- Best of Rossi's Leserbriefe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das wärs auch schon

P.S.:
Wer auf alte Spielemagazine steht sollte mal www.kultpower.de anschauen!!


----------



## Donni (5. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

wow... 10 Jahre schon.... manchmal ärger ich mich, das ich die ausgaben nie gesammelt hab... hab mit der ersten angefangen und bin seit zig Jahren Abonnent... (auch wenn ich mich dauernd darüber aufrege, das jeder neueinsteiger ein spiel geschenkt bekommt, aber langjährige Kunden nichtmal zu ihrem 5. Abojahr was bekommen)

naja langer Rede kurzer Sinn... trotz allen widrigkeiten und trotz des internets, wo man sich heutzutage eh jeden bericht und jedes Demo oder video schneller besorgen kann, als erst auf die Zeitung zu warten, bleibe ich noch dabei

fürs 10 jährige Bestehen, wünsch ich mir eine komplette Zeitlinie von anfang bis ende.. wer wann dabei war, welche Hits (von jedem Jahr das beste Spiel jedes genres) wann rauskamen (und wer sie getestet hat) (natürlich voll oder wenigstens spielbare versionen dieser Games)... besondere Ereignisse im Leben der PCGames und natürlich (wie von anderen schon vorgeschlagen) die kompletten PCGames' als pdf oder wenigstens die Cover+Tests der oben genannten Hits


----------



## stevening2 (5. Juni 2002)

*Poster*

Hallo!!! Sehr gute Idee mit den Postern


----------



## aol (5. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

So, jetz darf ich auch mal, also...:
In 10 Jahren hat sich euer Layout ja auch schon ca. 20 mal oder so verändert (testcenter etc.). Wie wäre es, wenn ihr ein Poster als Kalendar mit einmal jedem Layout reinbringt  (geht halt nur nich mit 12 monaten auf). Oder dass ihr im Heft einmal in 20 Seitem z.B. einmal jedes eurer alten Testcenter vorstell (ich lese die PC Games erst seit 3 Jahren, also wäre das auch für andere User doch ganu lustig, sich mal die Entwicklung anzusehen). Alles kann man auf einer Seite auch nich vorstellen, also vielleicht jeweils einen Test mit Testcenter auswählen (wäre der Vorteil, dass man auch das beste Spiel zu dem jeweiligen Jahr erfährt und man das sich auch noch mal "sammeln" kann, also nen überblick hat) und den dann wie den auf der DVD Interaktiven Test vorstellt.. das wäre doch was! Ein bisschen PCGames Geschichte - vielleicht auch mit ehemaligen und ALLEN Redakteuren / mitarbeitern der ganzen Firma PCGames ?
aol, Gruß an den chat!


----------



## Diablo (5. Juni 2002)

*PCG-DVD Archiv +DVD-BOX*

Archiv DVD wäre wirklich super, zum 10ten Geburtstag darf man ja auch was verlangen!

10 Jahre, Wahnsinn wie lange ich schon vor dieser Kiste sitze und die PCG lese!


----------



## Wussler (5. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich wünsch mir mal eine Ausgabe ganz OHNE Werbung....hehe
dann wär das Heft aber nur mehr 20 Seiten dick und das wär aber auch nicht gut.....Spass beiseite
Ich würde mir wünschen, die 1. PCG Ausgabe mal sehen und lesen zu können....auf DVD oder CD?
Greets Heli


----------



## MrT15 (6. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Hi 
Ich hätte da auch so neh Idee
Wie wäre es wenn man ein RIESSENPOSTER mit allen Redaktören und ihren lieblingsspielen machen würde ?????
MFG Mr-T


----------



## Chatboy935 (6. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

HI,

ich würde mir mal ein doppelt so dickes Heft wie normal wünschen. Und zwar das erste und das aktuellste Heft verglichen. Was hat sich in den Bereichen Hardware, Sowtware, Testcenter, Rossis Rumpelkammer, Layout, Werbung und Abo-Prämien geändert.

Fänd ich super wenn ihr das machen würdet


----------



## Darth_Vader (6. Juni 2002)

*Archiv-DVD in einer DVD-Box*

So hab ich mir das vorgestellt:

- DVD-Box mit den Titelbildern aller Ausgaben auf der Vorderseite, wo darübersteht: 10 Jahre PC Games 1992-2002

- DVD mit allen Ausgaben als z.B.: pdf

- Video-Reportagen auf dieser DVD über
1.) Entstehung einer PCG-Ausgabe vom Schreiben eines Artikel bis zum Presswerk!
2.) Video über die Redakteure und dem Spieletesteralltag.
3.) Video über 10 Jahre PC-Spiele mit Highlights und Flops!

- Die besten Tools, Kultspiele und Gimmiks aus 10 Jahren!

Diese DVD+Box sollte der Ausgabe 10/2002 beiligen! Das wäre das perfekte Geschenk!

Nicht DVD-Laufwerksbesitzer kommen früher oder später auch in den Genuß dieser DVD, irgendwann hat jeder so ein Laufwerk und so ne DVD ist ja was für ewig!

Wer ist noch für eine Jubiläums-DVD! Wer sich noch mit dieser Idee anfreunden kann hier seine Meinung posten!

Sonst gibts wieder ein ödes Gewinnspiel! (darüber können sich höchstens 20 Leser freuen)

Eine Vollversion wirds sicher nicht geben! Ich verweise auf die Computec Klage gegen die CBS!

Und eine Exklusiv-Demo wär wohl keine Überraschung zum Geburtstag, oder?

Bye!


----------



## HolyPlant (6. Juni 2002)

*AW: Jubiläums-DVD*

Das wär schon ne geile Sache,
aber ich glaub bei allen (vor allem den
neueren) Ausgaben würde es Probleme geben
Vielleicht die 2 oder 3 besten Nummern des jeweiligen Jahres
und (natürlich) die erste PCG.
Vielleicht auch was wie die erste Video-Reportage oder
der Hype um die CD usw. usw.
Best-Of halt, wie schon gesagt.


----------



## Schumi123 (7. Juni 2002)

*AW: Jubiläums-DVD*

Alles auf 5 CD's und einer DVD  Ich hab kein DVD Laufwerk  Und nur eine DVD fände ich Persönlich nicht sehr Toll !


----------



## DrOetker (7. Juni 2002)

*AW: Archiv-DVD in einer DVD-Box*

Ein Video eines Besuchs bei Rainer...


----------



## Mister_DB (8. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich fände es gut, wenn ihr ein Heft machen würdet, wo eine Vollversion auf der CD ist und auch die Ideen von Nicole O. gefallen mir gut.


----------



## ProFalmer (8. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich will eine Moddingsektion und jeden MOnat ein Modding Special
zb AR2,Renegade,HL usw


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Tja, da sind ja nun fast 10 Jahre vergangen und was hat sich in der Zeit nicht alles getan. Wenn man man die Entwicklung der Games und Hardware betrachtet...

Nun aber auch meine Vorschläge:
- Auf jeden Fall eine extra DVD (Wenn nötig auch 2) auf denen sich alle bisher erschienen Ausgaben der PC Games befindet. Im Notfall können auch die letzten Ausgaben weggelassen werden, doch warum *g*?? Ganz besonders schön, wäre es, wenn auch die Sondeheft (Wie oben schon angesprochen) enthalten wären (u.a. das Sonderheft 3D-Karten war sehr gut.).

- Ein Gewinnspiel muß in Meinen Augen nicht sein, da ich bislang an jedem Gewinnspiel im Heft mitgemacht habe und nie etwas gewonnen habe. Das wird sich sicherlich auch bei der 10-Jahres-Ausgabe nicht ändern. -> Davon haben einfach zu wenig etwas. (Sollen die edlen Spender doch lieber was zur Bonus-DVD mit allen Ausgaben dazulegen.)

- Es wäre schön, wenn im Heft insgesamt ein Blick auf 10 Jahre PC Games (Heft und Spiele) geworfen würde. Entwicklung der Hardware, Adventures, Actionspiele, des Heftes, etc. in en letzten 10 Jahren.

- Eventuell könnte man als (treuer) Leser auch mal etwas mehr davon erfahren, wie es hinter den Kulissen der PC Games aussieht und man mehr darüber erfährt und sieht sozusagen vom Eintreffen des Games unber das Testen, Besprechen bis hin zum schließlich fertigen Heft.

- Auch ein Virtueller Rundgang (auf DVD) würde mich interessieren.

- Vollversionen sich in meinen Augen auch so ein zweischneidiges Schwert, da es grob gesagt zwei Arten von Games gibt:
a) die "guten" Games und
b) die "schlechteren/schlechten" Games
Doch die A-Games hat die überwiegende Mehrheit und die B-Games sind nun wirklich nix, was die überwiegende Mehrheit haben möchte (Oder sehe ich das falsch)
Dazu kommt dann auch noch das Genere. Was sollte es sein. Ein Action-Spiel?? Und wer Action Games nicht mag? etc.

- EXclusiv-Demo sind ganz nett (insbesondere zum Jubiläum), doch ist es auch hier bei vielen ne Geschmackssache, daher MUß sone Demo nicht unbedingt sein. Wenn Allerdings eine Unreal 2 oder Doom 3 Demo sich auf die CD/DVD verirrt ist es natürlich nicht schlecht...

- Vielleicht könnte ja bis zur Jubiläumsausgabe der Rand und der Platz (insbesondere bei den 1-Seiten Test/Vorschau besser genutzt werden.)

Egal was nachher zum Jubiläum erscheint, bitte nix halbes machen, wie z.B. ein Rückblick über 2-Seiten (wo das Gröbste gerade mal angesprochen wird.) Lieber weniger und dafür umso ausführlicher.
(Und ja die PDF-Version aller Hefte nicht vergessen. )

Es werden sicherlich noch einige Anregungen kommen, doch über einige Punkte würde es sicherlich was bringen noch den ein oder andern Quick-Poll zu machen (z.B. 1. Wie wichtig ist ne Vollversion in der 10-Jahres-Ausgabe & als 2. Eventuell dann (Wenn überwiegend ja) welches Genere) oder eine größere Umfrage, wenn sich die Überwiegenden Ideen herauskristallisiert haben.


Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.

mfg

Nali_WarCow


----------



## Logain (10. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

hmmm ich denke alle ausgaben werden nicht machbar sein.
aber evtl. ab der ersten immer eine (aber nicht unbedingt die Jubiläumsausgabe... sollte repräsentativ sein)

ein Foto von Rainer (obwohl wir ja seit diesem einen PCA video wissen, wie er aussieht *g* )

die Idee mit dem Testcenter überblick find ich gut!

und ich will ein oder zwei Kultgames (so DotT oder Monkey1 oder so...)
keine neuen/ mittelschlechten...

ne Doom 3 Demo ist ja wohl Pflicht. ich denke, darüber muss gar nicht diskutiert werden 

Der Rundgang in der Redaktion ist auch ne super Idee! natürlich interaktiv auf DVD *duck*

ach ja, und ein MEEEEGAAAARIEEEEESENGEWINNSPIEL!!!!

aber sowas wie Weihnachten


----------



## Superlokus (10. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Die Geschichte der Computer-Spiele wäre auch nicht schlecht! Ich weiss ja noch wo die PCGames auf Diskette war und wir nicht mal ne Maus hatten. Die alten Spiele von 1991. Aber bei Vollversion bitte schaunen ob es auch wirklich bei Windows 2000 oder XP geht denn viele Spiele wollen auf Windows 2000 oder XP nicht laufen. Und bitte nicht auf DVD !!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (10. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich wünsche mir ein Haus, ein Äffchen und ein Pferd...

...und dass es die PC GAMES auch in 10 Jahren noch gibt. Die Chancen dafür stehen ja, Got sei Dank, gut.


----------



## jubv (10. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ach wass soll man denn mit den ollen Kamellen von vor 10 Jahren? Ich selber lese Pc Games auch erst seit Anfang 2002 und verspüre kein Intresse nach einer Sammelsurium DVD. Oder höchstens einer von 2001. Jetzt aber zu meinem Vorschlag:ein Foto von RR wäre natürlich Top. Ein Mega Poster mindestens A2!!! über Pc Games mit Fotos oder geilen Motiven von guten Spielen (z.B. das CS- Poster welches vor einiger Zeit mal in einer Ausgabe drin war). In jedem Fall sollte das Poster irgendwie Pc Games verkörpern (vielleicht auch mal ein neues Motiv?!). Was wichtig wäre das drauf steht das es Pc Games schon 10 Jahre existiert. Und auch das Heft sollte einiges über euer Jubiläum enthalten (Rückblicke, et cetera).
Ich hoffe dass ihr etwas mit eminem Vorschlag Anfangen könnt
euer treuer Leser Jacob


----------



## PeaceHater (10. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

-Ich will auch ein Riesenposter.
Irgendetwas Gigantisches, was aber die PCG verkörpert und nicht irgendein Spiel oder so.
-Eine Vollversion wäre auch nicht schlecht  
-und dann noch nen 10-jahres Rückblick

Ja, das sind gleich 3 Wünsche aufeinmal !!!


----------



## Darth_Vader (11. Juni 2002)

*AW: Megaposter*

Ich halte nichts von einem Poster! Da vergehen 10 Jahre und dann nur ein Poster! Da mußt ihr schon tiefer in die Trickkiste greifen!


----------



## Curse01 (11. Juni 2002)

*AW: Megaposter*



> Ich halte nichts von einem Poster! Da vergehen 10 Jahre und dann nur ein Poster! Da mußt ihr schon tiefer in die Trickkiste greifen!



Nee...wirklich kein Poster. Das gibts so oft und kann man sich im I-Net oder sonstwo kaufen (auch wenn dann kein PC Games draufsteht*g*). Poster ist so was alltägliches...beim 10-jährigen muß es schon was besonderes sein denke ich.


----------



## Jigsaw (12. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

[wie wärs mal mit nem handsignierten Gruppenfoto auf Postergrösse ? ist doch mal etwas anderes`oder ? Vieleicht könnte man ja auch auf die idee kommen, ein paar varianten dieses foto darzustellen, "ernst, total daneben, oder wie immer (lol)


----------



## Buckelfipps (12. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## Anti (12. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Wie wäre es denn, zu so einem super Jubiläum auch eine super Games-PC zu verlosen??


----------



## goeddi (13. Juni 2002)

*Mega-Gewinnspiel*

Veranstaltet doch einfach das grösste und fetteste Gewinnspiel das jemals ein Spiele-Mag in Deutschland veranstaltete hat.Dafür müsst Ihr halt ein bisschen bei den Herstellern hausieren gehen.Aber für uns treue Leser macht Ihr das doch bestimmt.
Gruss
Andreas


----------



## M_a_r_i_o (13. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Macht doch eine Sonder CD/DVD mit dem Besten aus 10 Jahren
PC Games.


----------



## Kaeseschnitte (13. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

WIe wäre es mit einer geilen PCG - Promotion AKtion 

Mit dem PCG-Truck durch Deutschland (meinetwegen 8 große Städte - aber Dresden MUSS dabei sein!!!) und macht in jeder Stadt eine Party!

DAS(!) wär mal echt was neues!

Und verschenken tut ihr Games oder ncoh besser alte PCG - Hefte 

ANdy

Master.Andreas@gmx.de


----------



## Sovereign_class (15. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich würde vorschlagen das ihr 
-wie schon oft angeregt alle Ausgaben als pdf auf cd oder dvd packt
-kein Gewinnspiel macht
-ne Vollversion von einem Game draufpackt
-einen kompletten video bericht über die entstehung eines PC Games heftes (ungefähr so wie den Interaktiven Test) macht
-euch alle ein Skateboard kauft und ma ein richtig fettes bails video dreht *lol*


----------



## arturlapinsch (16. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*



> Ich würde vorschlagen das ihr
> -wie schon oft angeregt alle Ausgaben als pdf auf cd oder dvd packt
> -kein Gewinnspiel macht
> -ne Vollversion von einem Game draufpackt
> ...


----------



## Sovereign_class (16. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*



> > Ich würde vorschlagen das ihr
> > -wie schon oft angeregt alle Ausgaben als pdf auf cd oder dvd packt
> > -kein Gewinnspiel macht
> > -ne Vollversion von einem Game draufpackt
> ...


----------



## Achzo (17. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*



> jo sone aktuelle Vollversion (Warcraft3,Doom3,Anno1503,UT2003 etc)wär auch was feines



*lol* ... ans Hirn lang ... 

Ich fand den Vorschlag "Nachruf" der PC-Spielemagazine wirklich gut. Zu wissen was genau aus der PC Power, PC Review .... geworden ist *seufz*

Gruß
Achzo


----------



## CAMPiNo1 (18. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Bei nem Gewinnspiel gewinn ich nix. Alle PCG-Zeitschriften brauch ich auch nich auf CD (und schon gar nicht auf DVD!!!!!). Die erste Ausgabe is ganz nett aber alle9ine nicht genug. Die Exclusiv-Demos find ich auch nich so doll. Am geilsten wären ein paar Vollversionen von alten Klassikern (auf jeden Fall möcht ich n Larry Leisure - Spiel)


----------



## Darth_Vader (18. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Neben meinem DVD-Wunsch (siehe weiter oben) habe ich noch 2 Anliegen fürs Heft:

- Neues Layout fürs Cover (Titelbild)! Nach dem letzten Redesign wuchs das Titelbild immer weiter zu! Was bringt mir ein 12 Punkt großer Text auf dem Cover? Logo, DVD-Inhalt, Titelbild, Titelstory ist das wichtigste!

- Patch Test: Genauso wie ihr Spiele testet, wünsch ich mir auch 1-2 Seiten wo neue Updates behandelt werden! Welche Veränderungen bringen sie, sind noch mehr Frames herauszuholen usw.
z.B.: neuer dt. CIV3 Patch!


Wenn ihr vorhabt, eine Sonderausgabe im September zu veröffentlichen, dann bitte NEUE Artikel und nicht so ein Sammelsurium wie bei der PCGH Athlon-GeForce Ausgabe!

Wenn ich mir die Forumsbeiträge so ansehe, müßt ihr sehr viele Wünsche erfüllen um alle Leser zufriedenzustellen.

Mich stellt ihr mit der Archiv-DVD zufrieden! Ihr seht also ich bin bescheiden und verlange keine teure Vollversion oder ein 10.000  Gewinnspiel! 

Auf ein gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Sorc66 (18. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

recht hat er
besser etwas weniger schnick-schnack und dafür n grosses titelbild, -story und ein grösseres logo.
würde viel edler ausschauen

prost


----------



## sphinx2 (19. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich fänd die Idee gar net so schlecht, die alten PCG-Ausgaben auf DVD zu packen.
Und dann währe da doch noch ein Video über den Redaktionsalltag drin...


----------



## Galadriel10 (19. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Hallo!
Zum Jubiläum wünsche ich mir den Besuch bei einem Spielehersteller, zusammen mit einem PC Games-Redakteur und dem Auftrag, Recherchen für ein Preview durchzuführen. Blizzard mit Diablo3 wäre ganz nett , schießlich gibt es nichts Spannenderes, als schon vorab einen Blick auf ein Spiel in Entwicklung zu werfen.


----------



## Bono333 (20. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich fände einen (Stumm)film mit und von der Redaktion nicht schlecht!


----------



## ZacFox (21. Juni 2002)

*AW: Archiev CD.. Best of :o)*



> Jaaaaa :o) Ich stimme mit deinem Vorschlag überein. Alle PC Games Ausgaben auf einer DVD wären echt genial zum rumschökern.. Ich guck jetz noch gerne in meine erste Ausgabe von 1995 und freu mich über die tolle Frisur von Petra, darüber das 16MB PS/2 noch 799DM kosteten und bei Required solche Werte wie 386er, 4 MB RAM, SingleSpeed-CD-ROM zu lesen sind
> Sollte es nich möglich sein, ALLE Ausgaben auf die DVD zu klatschen (wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Rechtlichen Probleme, blabla) so würd ich mich doch freuen wenigstens die erste PC Games auf der Heft Cd zu finden.
> Dazu dann noch wie Darth Vader bereits vorgeschlagen hatt Videos, Outtakes, Bilder, usw. aus den letzen 10 Jahren.



--------------
Find ich eine super Idee, auch ein kurzen CrossOver dieser 10 Jahre wäre interessant.


----------



## mweidisch (22. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Eine Extra DVD mit vielen Spielen und Videos würde mir auch gefallen



















































 [/quote]


----------



## Jensi_86 (22. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## Jensi_86 (22. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## Darth_Vader (23. Juni 2002)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Und du meinst wirklich, dass gerade du bei ca. 250.000 Käufer oder 950.000 Leser etwas gewinnst??

Gewinnspiel ist fürn Ar***!

Lieber irgendeine Beilage, wo JEDER PCG-LESER etwas davon hat. Ist meiner Meinung nach faier als wenn 1 Leser mal die Redis besuchen darf und 10 weitere nen Athlon 2200+ oder sowas ähnliches gewinnen!


----------



## Dollar (26. Juni 2002)

*Gewinnspiel*



> Und du meinst wirklich, dass gerade du bei ca. 250.000 Käufer oder 950.000 Leser etwas gewinnst??
> 
> Gewinnspiel ist fürn Ar***!
> 
> Lieber irgendeine Beilage, wo JEDER PCG-LESER etwas davon hat. Ist meiner Meinung nach faier als wenn 1 Leser mal die Redis besuchen darf und 10 weitere nen Athlon 2200+ oder sowas ähnliches gewinnen!


----------



## Thunderhawk (27. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich würde sagen, als treuer Leser (also die, die behaupten können, dass sie den Großteil der zehn Jahre dabei sind!!!) ist man sehr glücklich über eine Sammelsurium-DVD.
Wenn man erst seit 2002 ließt, ists wohl nicht weit her mit dem Bezug zum Heft.


----------



## LukeSkywaker (28. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

PC Games ist gut so wie es;aber für die Sonderausgabe der 10 Jahre muss natèrlich was extras sein.

*Ich hab keinen Dvdlaufwerk, deshalb bin ich gegen eine Dvd.
*Gewinnspiele sind spannend, doch meistens hat man wenig Gück.
*Besser wäre eine Umfrage, èber Spiele, 
*Vollversionen sind nicht jedermanns Sacheemos sind besser zu gebrauchen dann weiss man was ob man das Spiel kaufen muss

DAs wäre scon alles
Macht weiter so


----------



## chricke (28. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

ich bin ein fan der ersten stunde. sofern ich mich entsinne, besitze ich sogar noch die ersten original ausgaben. nachdem pc games als erster damals die shareware von doom (2 disks) beipackte, hat mich diese zeitschrift auch voll gepackt und bis heute nicht enttaeuscht.

als beilage zu der 10 jährigen ausgabe wuerde ich eine vollversion empfehlen, muss ja nicht topaktuell sein.
anhand der bewertungen koennt ihr ja die most wanted spiele selektieren.

bis bald

chricke


----------



## zero_cool_at_school (28. Juni 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Hmm... Seitdem ich PC Games kenne (und das ist schon eine Weile her), habe ich es nicht geschafft mehr als 5 Hefte im Regal zu sammeln. Das lag einerseits daran, dass in der Schule dauernd jemand das aktuelle Heft dabei hatte und freundlicherweise ausgeliehen hat, andererseits daran, dass sich alles Wichtige auf eurer Website befindet. Übrigens ganz großes Lob an dieser Stelle.
Beruhend auf der Tatsache, dass ich mir mache Ausgaben fast nur deshalb gekauft habe, weil ein Poster beilag, denke ich, dass ein solches die Jubiläumsausgabe auch bereichern könnte. Vielleicht die Hauptcharaktere der Spiele mit der Ausziechnung "Spiel des Jahres" (oder die, die nah dran waren bzw. Meilensteine in dieser Branche waren).
Was mich auch mal interessieren würde, wäre ein Artikel, in dem man erfährt, was aus den PC Games Mitarbeitern geworden ist, die das Team nach einiger Zeit verlassen haben. Falls so etwas schon Bestandteil früherer Ausgaben war, möchte ich mich für meine Unwissenheit entschuldigen.
Cool wäre, wenn ihr RR dazu überreden könntet, zu jedem Spieletest noch seinen Senf dazu zu geben. Muss nicht viel sein. So ein 5-Zeilen-Statement würde glaub' ich schon reichen.

Wenn diese Ideen schon jemand anderes geäußert haben sollte, tut mir das schrecklich leid. Ich habe bloß nicht die Zeit mir alles durchzulesen.


----------



## Darth_Vader (29. Juni 2002)

*AW: Editorial*

Huch, nur noch zwei Monate bis zum zehnjährigen Jubiläum von PC Games - so lange existiert kein anderes Spielemagazin auf dem deutschen Markt. Niemand hat mehr Spiele getestet. Klar, dass das gefeiert werden muss. Auf www.pcgames.de haben wir die Leser bereits um Vorschläge für das Geburtstagsheft gebeten. Natürlich auch an dieser Stelle die Frage: Was wünschen Sie sich für die Anfang September erscheinende Festschrift? Ein Riesenposter mit allen Spielehits der letzten zehn Jahre? Die PC-Games-Historie im Zeitraffer? Einen Nachdruck der ersten Ausgabe? Ein Blick hinter die Kulissen? Wir sind gespannt auf Ihre Ideen - schreiben Sie unter dem Stichwort "Wünsch dir was" an chefredaktion@pcgames.de oder an COMPUTEC MEDIA AG, Redaktion PC Games, Dr.-Mack-Straße 77, 90762 Fürth. Oder einfach faxen an: 0911-2872-200. 


Warum wird der breiten Masse nicht der hier viel unterstützte Vorschlag mit der Archiv-DVD unterbreitet ???
Würgt ja nicht eine viel geforderte Idee ab, sonst sind viele entäuscht
inkl. mir!!!


----------



## zero_cool_at_school (30. Juni 2002)

*Idee für's Gewinnspiel*

Ein Gewinnspiel wird es meiner Meinung nach mit Sicherheit geben. Und ich habe die Idee für einen Preis, den alle erhalten, die keinen der anderen Preise gewonnen haben: 
einen Kugelschreiber mit dem Schriftzug: "Gewinner des PC-Games Ausschreibens"
Keine Ahnung, wieviele Teilnehmer PC Games sonst so hat, aber das könnte teuer werden. Falls ja, dann wenigstens als  x-ter bis 1000. Preis, oder so.


----------



## opf3 (3. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*



> Es wäre mal nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr eine Special-Ausgabe macht in der (wie schon in den letzten Ausgaben Eurer Zeitschrift) 2 CD-Roms und eine DVD bei liegen, aber eine der CD-Roms sollte eine "Special-CD-Rom" sein. Undzwar mit Videos und Reportagen zu Eurer Redaktion/ aus Eurer Redaktion. Ihr könntet eventuell Eure Meinungen über Spiele, Herstellerfirmen und Leser Eurer Zeitschrift erzählen. Und vielleicht auch erklären, wie die Jahre vor der PC-Games waren.
> 
> das war mein Vorschlag, ich hoffe er ist einen kleinen Einblick in meine Mail wert gewesen
> 
> mfG Nicole O.


----------



## Andi_G (4. Juli 2002)

*Ich wünsch mir was:*

Wie wars denn, wen ich die 1. PC Games nachdruckt, und ne Vollversion vom 1. Spiel des Monats beilegt ?

Und Bitte, bitte, bitte: keine Gewinnspiele (ich Gewinn doch eh nix *schmoll*)


----------



## BigL (4. Juli 2002)

*Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Eine Reportage über eure Redaktion, in der Rainer Rosshirt endlich mal vor die Kamera tritt und sich nicht in einem Nikolauskostüm - oder sonstwie - versteckt (in einer Ausgabe der PC Action soll er ja sowieso schon einmal auf Zelloloid gebannt worden sein).
Zur Not könnt ihr ihn ja irgendwie fesseln, knebeln oder was weiss ich was machen, damit er der Kamera nicht entkommen kann.


----------



## SirGameALot (4. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Also ich bin gegen ein Gewinnspiel und auch gegen eine persönliche Vorstellung der Redaktion. Ich finde es sollte etwas mit der Nostalgie der letzten 10 Jahre zu tun haben, und zwar mit den spielen. Eure Redaktion interressiert mich eigentlich garnicht so sehr. Die Idee mit den alten Ausgaben auf DVD finde ich sehr gut. Für eine prallgefüllte Nostalgie Ausgabe wäre ich auch bereit ein paar Euro mehr auf die Theke zu legen.


----------



## mcklodeckel (5. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

yo was koennte man machen??????

ich habs eine PC-Games Enzyklopedia, wo alles was man ueber pcgames wissen muss, drin steht, 
eine zusammenfassung von den besten spielen, die seit der ersten ausgabe von pcgames herausgekommen sind, sollte vielleicht auch drin sein, und mmmmmhhhhhhhhhh...........
natuerlich dvd's mit super spezial, was drauf sein soll auf der dvd???
naja ne ueberraschung, vielleicht ne vollversion, n total neuartiger test wie es vorher noch nie gab, oder so was, was noch nie dagewesenes, total neu,
lasst euch was einfallen!!!
ok vieleicht waren n paar sinnvolle vorschlaege fuer euch dabei, liebe redaktion, macht was draus, 
was noch nie dagewesenes, total neu, eine extreme pcgames, die in die geschichte der pc-spiele-magazine eingehen wird und die man nie!!!!!!!!!!! vergessen wird
ok cya der treue abonnent mcklodeckel


----------



## Remmi (5. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Also ich finde, dass die 120.ste PC-Games nicht unbedingt eine "PC-Games - Die Redaktion" werden sollte. Mit der Zeit hat man durch die Videos und anderes doch genug über die Redaktion gelesen und gesehen. 
Macht doch einfach eine MEGA-Ausgabe, in der z.B. ein kleines Dankeschön für die Leser drin ist (Vollversion, Poster mit den Covers der letzten 120 Ausgaben (  )), oder eine CD mit allen PC-Games, die es bisher gegeben hat wäre auch nicht schlecht. Dann kann ich nämlich endlich mal meinen Abstellraum aufräumen . 

Ich als Abonnent würde mich echt freuen, wenn im Umschlag noch etwas schönes beiliegt.

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon auf das September-Paket ))

Euer Oliver


----------



## FreakCOOl (6. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich würde mich in der Jubiläumsausgabe über einen Zeitraffer, der alle Hefte noch einmal durchgeht freuen.


----------



## nimajeb86 (6. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Es waere echt super wenn ihr einen Ego Shooter machen wuerdet in dem man durch eure Redaktion streifen koennte und alle Schlechten Spieleveroeffentlichungen abschiesen koennte Die Programmierer koennte man ja auch gleich abschiesen. Aber ein Riesenposter tuts auch.


----------



## tarik (7. Juli 2002)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Es wäre cool wenn es irgendeine aktuellere vollversion und einen bericht über alle redakteure bei der pcg (privates,lieblingsspiel,usw.)geben würde!dazu könnte es dann auch noch ein gewinnspiel für glückspilze geben.


----------



## Marco_Polo_ (7. Juli 2002)

*AW: Gewinnspiel*

Also mir gefällt die Idee mit allen bisher erschienen PC Games auf einer DVD/CD am besten, abgesehen von der Demaskierung von Rainer Rosshirt natülich. Eine Vollversion eines guten Spiles wär auch net schlecht, wobei die andern beiden Ideen mir besser gefallen.
Ein Gewinnspiel find ich nicht so gut, da gibt's wieder ein paar glücklichhe und der Rest geht leer aus.


----------



## Dumpster (8. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## schatten4 (9. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Also, ich fände es sehr gut, wenn eine Extra-DVD randvoll mit Patches älterer und neuerer Spiele dabei wäre. Außerdem fände ich es gut, wenn ihr eine zusammenfasung der besten Spieletests aller Zeiten bringen würdet... Außerdem wäre ich für ein Gewinnspiel, bei dem man fette Preise gewinnen kann... (zum Beispiel welche von den !!! lebendgroßen Spielfiguren !!! von Warcraft bzw. anderen Spielen oder Grafikkarten, Mainboards, oder andere Hardware)


----------



## guybrushcalavera (9. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

ich hätte gerne eine alte vollversion 
von mir aus kann die 10jahre alt sein
und am besten ihr macht 2verschiedene hefte mit verschiedenen spielen damit man wählen kann falls man schon eine vollversion hat

wäre echtvollmegaultragigasaufettentkrassgeil


----------



## bigsid08 (9. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Was ich mir wuensche: Wieder eine Trennung von Cd/DVD - Ausgabe!


----------



## Ricco2001 (9. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

jo das mit den .pdf´s war ne super idee *habenwill* .
man hätte so einen schönen überblick wie sich der pc spielemarkt gewandelt hat (vom 1sten(vernünftigen) CDROM Spiel "Rebel Assault", über den Niedergang *gotthabsieselig* der der Point&Click Adventures, den Siegeszug der Ego Shooter usw..)
Das mit der Vollversion solltet ihr bleiben lassen, oder lieber auf einen alten Brauch zurückkommen der noch aus der Demo Disk Zeit stammt, nämlich das man sich aus drei Vorschlägen aussuchen kann, nur statt Demos lieber Klassiker (Dot,Ultima u.a)


----------



## Sabbelfred (9. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## Coy (9. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Wie wärs mit nem RIESIGEN Bericht über alle Spile, die in den naechsten Jahren rauskommen(10 Seiten pro Spiel oder so  ) Dann könntet ihr jedes der Spiele mit alten aus den vergangen 10 Jahren vergleichen und Unterschiede/Weiterentwicklungen zeigen??
Die Idee mit der DVD/CD-ROM find ich gut, aber vielleicht könnte ja zu jeder Kategorie(Strategie, Action, Abenteuer, Sport) ein Riesenposter 
mit Motiven aus den meist erwartesten/besten Spielen der jeweiligen Genres beigelegt werden!
Ansonsten: weiter so!!!!   

Coy


----------



## sqeede (9. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Also ich wäre -unter anderem- für 'nen limitierten Nachdruck der Erstausgabe.

Dafür würde ich sogar vor unserem Laden campen!!!!

Da kann man dann auch mal sehen, was man damals noch so alles hatte, brauchte und mochte. Meine letzte PCG ist 'grad mal von 1997!

Die anderen Vorschlge würden mir aber auch gefallen.

MFG
snooper X


----------



## sqeede (9. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Warum würdest du dir so was wünschen??

Das ist doch nur zum Vorteil aller Leser, und kosten tut es auch nicht mehr!
Warum willst du das dann??

Sorry, aber ich verstehs absolut nicht!

MFG
snooper X


----------



## 3FingerBill (10. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Alles was die Jubiläumsausgabe braucht ist das schon soooo oft versprochene  PETRAPOSTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quaser2001 (10. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*



> Also ich wäre -unter anderem- für 'nen limitierten Nachdruck der Erstausgabe.
> 
> Dafür würde ich sogar vor unserem Laden campen!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Preadiator (11. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## StarLord (11. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Schönere Poster wären wirklich eine nette Beilage, das WarCraft 3 Poster hat mir vom Motiv her überhaupt nicht gefallen... allerdings sollte bei 10 Jahre PC Games schon etwas dicker aufgetragen werden als nur ein paar Poster. Auch wenn es vielleicht schon jemand angesprochen hat (bin echt zu faul alle 100 Artikel zu lesen :-p ), würde ich ein "Mega-Spiele-Quiz" mit tollen Preisen als Jubiläums-Bonus hernehmen bei dem nicht nur wenige Leser etwas gewinnen können, sondern auch Trostpreise vergeben werden. Natürlich kann nicht jeder einen Trostpreis erhalten, deshalb sollte das Los entscheiden. Auch muss der 1. Preis kein Komplett-PC mit High-End-Komponenten sein... eine GeForce 3 oder einen schnelleren CPU würde sicher einige brauchen können und das sollte den finanziellen Rahmen der PCG auch nicht sprengen. Allerdings sollte das Quiz sehr anspruchsvoll sein und die Antworten nicht irgendwo versteckt oder groß lesbar in der PCG auftauchen. Ich denke da mehr an etwas wozu man Köpfchen und/oder eine Portion Humor braucht. Poster, Demo-CDs oder ähnliches kann der PC-Games immer beigelegt werden... so ein Quiz wäre sicher einmalig.

Gruß,
  StarLord


----------



## bestgamer (11. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Es wird zeit dass ihr den mythos um rossi aufdeckt.

Was ich mir aber wirklich ernsthaft wünsche wäre ein Poster des PC Games-Logos aus verschiedenen Titelbildern. Und vielleicht ein schönes Spiel auf der CD/DVD.
Was dann alles wäre.

MfG

Benjamin Bitterwolf (13 Jahre)   mailt mir doch: benjamin.bitterwolf@gmx.de


----------



## Shalin (13. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

hm... ich würde mir einen tollen bericht über eure Redaktion wünschen und über eure Arbeit , natürlich auch über jeden der Monat für Monat am besten PC-Magazin mitarbeitet.

lg aus Wien
Shalin

PS: macht weiter so ihr seid supa!!!


----------



## SG_Tompson (14. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Mein wunsc wähe eine sonderausgabe an DVD und CD Rom´s die mal alles von anfan g an doklomentieren z.B. das erte heft + erste Demo oder das man mal die leute vorgestelt kriegt die von der Geburt an dabei waren. Leute wie ich die erst seit kurzer zeit dabei sind wird das sicher interressieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
euer Stefan


----------



## Sovereign_class (15. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Mir ist noch was eingefallen*freu*

Wie wäre es wenn ihr die jubiläums Zeitung so gestaltet das nach und nach alle Designs der Zeitung gezeigt werden (mit jeweils einer Extra seite für die Erläuterung)


----------



## Blank_ohne_Jones (21. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## FaulFetzer (22. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich glaube, dass der erste Preis eine Reise zur E3 sein sollte.

Zum Jubiläum sollte auch eine aktuelle Vollversion von einem Spiel dabei sein wie zum Beispiel UT2003 oder Unreal 2, kan auch ein anderes aktuelles Spiel sein.


----------



## Punchinello (22. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

hmm..am besten wär aber mal ein Design, dass länger als (jetzt immerhin schon) 1,5 Jahre durchhält...
wenn ihc mich ans letzte erinnere, das nach grad einmal einem Jahr abgesetzt wurde..


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (22. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*



> Zum Jubiläum sollte auch eine aktuelle Vollversion von einem Spiel dabei sein wie zum Beispiel UT2003 oder Unreal 2,



Mach mal den Realitäts-Check: UT2003 erscheint - aller Voraussicht nach - frühestens Ende August. Und du glaubst wirklich, dass die Vollversion gleich darauf den Weg auf die Cover-Disk findet? - Master-Caution: Bitte das Fahrwerk einfahren... 



> kan auch ein anderes aktuelles Spiel sein.



Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass du nicht auf ein Spiel fixiert bist, solange es aktuell ist.


----------



## Freddy2002 (23. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich fände ein Heft über die Entrwicklung der verschiedenen Gernes und Spieleserien (z.B. Diablo 1 & 2) echt klasse. Man könnte auch auf der Heft CD/DVD einige Videospecials über solche Entwicklungen machen. Oder Demos der verschiedenen Spiele dazupacken damit jeder den Unterschied selbst ausprobieren kann.

mfG Freddy


----------



## DrDeathXP (24. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Hi!
Jetzt bin ich mal an der Reihe. Ich habe mir nicht alle Meinungen meiner Vorgänger gemacht, also kann es sein, dass ich mich wiederhole!

Meine Wünsche:
Also die, ich nenn sie mal, "Spielstern" Zeitschrift hat es ja mit einer doppelt beschichteten DVD vorgemacht. Nali_War_Crow meinte es sollten 2 DVDs in der Zeitschrift sein, damit auch alles draufpasst: PDFs der letzten 10 Jahre, Demos von künftigen Knüllern, Videos, usw. Also ich meine, lieber eine DVD! Aber dann sollte man das Medium auch richtig ausschöpfen/ausnutzen. Mehr Schichten, doppelseitig...etc.

Von Vollversionen halte ich nicht so viel. Ausser ihr packt zu jedem Genre das beste aus den letzten 2-3 Jahren drauf. Da dies aber wohl nicht machbar ist, vom Budget her, sollte das Thema ganz weggelassen werden. Also: Keine Vollversion!

Eueren Arbeitsplatz würd ich auch gern mal sehen. Die PCA hat es ja schon mal vorgemacht mit "Big Action". Da bekamen wir einige Einblicke in eure Büros. Ihr könntet daraus eine Tour durch euer Gebäude machen.
Auch nicht schlecht wäre es, wenn ihr mal den typischen Tagesablauf filmt. (Diesen aber dann auf wesentliche kürzen, nicht vergessen!  )
Und: Wie entsteht eine Monatsausgabe der PC Games? Was macht ihr, nachdem die aktuelle Ausgabe im Laden erschienen ist? (also am ersten Mittwoch des Monats bzw früher beim Abo) Besprecht ihr noch etwas über die Ausgabe? etc. Wie geht es dann weiter? Habt ihr einen Plan bzw was für einen Plan habt ihr? Dass ihr einen Plan habt, ist ja wohl klar wie ...na ihr wisst schon.. ==> diese eklige Brühe halt.

Gewinnspiel bitte weglassen. Ich gewinn doch eh nix. Und wenn doch, dann ein Mauspad mit einem Bild eines Flugsimulators drauf. (Ich spiele sowas nicht! Nein, ich hasse Simulatoren sogar!)
Ausser, JEDER bekommt etwas, wenn er teilnimmt. Es kann ja auch etwas total "billiges" sein. Ein PCG-Pin (also so kleine Nadel mti dem PCG Logo oder so), ein T-Shirt mit PCG Logo, eine Vollversion von Mafia *g*...

Dann solltet ihr noch diverse Fragen beantworten:
Wie kamt ihr zur PCG?
Habt ihr vorher genauso viel am PC "gearbeitet"?
Was für einen Rechner habt ihr zu Hause?
Lieblingsessen und dergleichen? Was mögt ihr dagegen gar nicht?
Was für ein Auto fahrt ihr?
usw.
Können wir mal RR sehen? ==> Obwohl, bitte nicht! Es ist nämlich ein ziemlich gelungener und coole Running-Gag von euch, dass ihr nur eine Karikatur von ihm zeigt und kein reales Bild. Ich will ihn NICHT sehen! 

Ich habe mal etwas von einem übergroßen Poster gehört, mit den besten Spiele-Highlights der letzten 10 Jahre gehört. Ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht. 
Oder erinnert ihr euch noch an das lange Poster von der PCA mit Lara Croft drauf? Packt da mal einen anderen Helden drauf, wie RR! 

Statisken erfreuen mich immer wieder! Die meistverkauftesten Spiele in Deutschland und weltweit! Eine Liste von indizierten Spielen ist aber nicht so gut. Was wurde früher mehr gespielt als heute und umgekehrt? Oder: Wieso ist das RPG Genre fast ausgestorben (vor Diablo I) und wieso boomt es heute so? Welche Spiele warn heiss erwartet, kamen dann aber doch nicht oder bgverseucht? Mir schwebt da gerade Duke 4 Ever im Kopf herum...
usw.

So, jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

Ciao!


----------



## Netkiller (25. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## Antar_MooN (26. Juli 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## DaBeibska (29. Juli 2002)

*AW: Ich wünsch mir was:*



> Wie wars denn, wen ich die 1. PC Games nachdruckt, und ne Vollversion vom 1. Spiel des Monats beilegt ?
> 
> Und Bitte, bitte, bitte: keine Gewinnspiele (ich Gewinn doch eh nix *schmoll*)



Genau mein Wunsch!!! Nachdruck der ersten Ausgabe und Vollversion des ersten Spiel des Monats!


----------



## Imperator2 (1. August 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*



> Also ich bin gegen ein Gewinnspiel und auch gegen eine persönliche Vorstellung der Redaktion. Ich finde es sollte etwas mit der Nostalgie der letzten 10 Jahre zu tun haben, und zwar mit den spielen. Eure Redaktion interressiert mich eigentlich garnicht so sehr. Die Idee mit den alten Ausgaben auf DVD finde ich sehr gut. Für eine prallgefüllte Nostalgie Ausgabe wäre ich auch bereit ein paar Euro mehr auf die Theke zu legen.


----------



## Imperator2 (1. August 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*



> Also ich bin gegen ein Gewinnspiel und auch gegen eine persönliche Vorstellung der Redaktion. Ich finde es sollte etwas mit der Nostalgie der letzten 10 Jahre zu tun haben, und zwar mit den spielen. Eure Redaktion interressiert mich eigentlich garnicht so sehr. Die Idee mit den alten Ausgaben auf DVD finde ich sehr gut. Für eine prallgefüllte Nostalgie Ausgabe wäre ich auch bereit ein paar Euro mehr auf die Theke zu legen.


----------



## Imperator2 (1. August 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*



> Mein wunsc wähe eine sonderausgabe an DVD und CD Rom´s die mal alles von anfan g an doklomentieren z.B. das erte heft + erste Demo oder das man mal die leute vorgestelt kriegt die von der Geburt an dabei waren. Leute wie ich die erst seit kurzer zeit dabei sind wird das sicher interressieren.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> euer Stefan


----------



## Imperator2 (1. August 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,55170


----------



## Imperator2 (1. August 2002)

*Programierkurs*

ich bin dafür, das ihr die Unreal-2 Engin auf die DVD haut, und dann noch nen fetten Programierkurs, wie das so geht


----------



## Kiba (4. August 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

es wäre cool wenn man die besten Spiele und die schlechtesten Spiele der ganzen Jahre zeigt:


----------



## Sovereign_class (4. August 2002)

*AW: Programierkurs*



> ich bin dafür, das ihr die Unreal-2 Engin auf die DVD haut, und dann noch nen fetten Programierkurs, wie das so geht



na klar die PCGames hat zwar geld aber ich glaube nicht so viel das sie das bezahlen könnten (eine lizens für jede ausgabe puuh)


----------



## ByteDevil (6. August 2002)

*AW: Special - Wünsch Dir was: 10 Jahre PC Games*

Ich wäre dafür, ein Jubiläumsarchiv mit allen 120 PC Games Ausgaben im Volltext inklusive aller Tips&Tricks zu veröffentlichen. Das würde sicher die Schränke einiger treuer Leser enorm entlasten. Auch würde es die Suche gerade nach Hilfen für ältere Spiele deutlich erleichtern. Nun, was haltet Ihr davon?

Gruß Frank


----------

